# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Mails

## Dieter F.

Hallo,


Wenn ich Mails absenden will erscheint folgender Wortlaut:
 " Der Horst "SMT" wurde nicht gefunden, überprüfen Sie die Angaben des Servernamens Konto "IMAP, ServerSMTP Protokoll: SMTP, Port, 25, Sccure ( SSl: Nein, Socketfehler: 11001, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0D).
Wer kennt sich aus und kann mir helfen. Danke!

M.f.G.

Dieter F.

----------

